# CSUSA kits - All gone - Closed



## kent4Him (Oct 1, 2007)

10/2- All I have left is 5 sets of tubes.  Thanks for such a great response.  It really helped me out of a jam.



Through a communication mistake, I am sitting on 75 kits that I either need to sell or ship back to CSUSA.  So if you missed the latest group buys, and you'd like to buy any of these kits, let me know.

1:09 CST update.  Many kits are spoken for at this point.  I have updated the list for what is left.

050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.82 - Gone
050-0376 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $8.48 - Gone
050-4040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point	 $5.15 - Gone
050-4107	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $4.84 - Gone
050-0321	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN	 $23.33 - Gone
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $19.70 - Gone
050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	 $19.70 - Gone
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $16.06 - Gone
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $3.22 - Gone
192-1250	12.5 MM Drill bit	 $5.65 - Gone
050-9159	Jr. Retro Tubes	 $0.36 - 5 sets of tubes

I've also have one of the following:
050-4109	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP - $7.87 Gone

Let me know if you are interested in any or all of them.  The prices listed are the same as I posted in the group buy.

Takers:
MLKWoodWorking - 10 Paid - Shipped
Les-Smith - 6 - Paid - Shipped
reed43 - 10 + 1 Paid - Shipped
Poppy - 2 + 1 Paid - Shipped
rherrell - 5 Paid - Shipped
DCBluesman - 17 Paid - Shipped
Tea Clipper - 30 Paid - Shipped
Penhead - 1 + 5 Paid - Shipped


----------



## les-smith (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Chris,  I sent you a PM.  If you are fine with what I sent I would like to get the following:

(1)  050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $8.48  
(4)  050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $5.15 
(2)  050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP 4.84  
(1)  050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP - $7.87  

I think the total should be 46.63.


----------



## reed43 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris E-mail sent.  Reed


----------



## Malainse (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris, 

Due to items being gone, will pass on my order....email also sent advising the same...


----------



## Poppy (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris, E-M sent. Bob


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris - I will take the following, if they are still available.
050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.82 - 10 Kits 
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $23.33 - 5 Kits
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $19.70 - 5 Kits
Please send either a PayPal invoice or PayPal account.


----------



## reed43 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris Paypal payment sent.  Reed


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris, I will take the following off your hands,

050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $8.48 - 10 Kits
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $5.15 - 10 Kits

PM me with totals and I will Paypal

Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, I knew I should have spent more time on the computer at work!![]


----------



## Poppy (Oct 5, 2007)

Chris, Kits came in the mail today, thanks for putting them out there.[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 5, 2007)

Chris,
Got mine just a few minutes ago as well when I got home.  Thanks


----------



## les-smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Kent, I got the kits today.  The Jr. Gent Ballpoint is a new one for me.  I can't wait to put a few together.  Thanks a lot, Les.


----------

